
The Field Equations of Gravitation (Nov 25th 1905) - micaeloliveira
http://einsteinpapers.press.princeton.edu/vol6-trans/129
======
JPLeRouzic
The date is not 1905 but 1915. And I think 1915 is only the beginning of the
general relativity. Also Hilbert was one day late on Einstein's publication.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Hilbert#Physics](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Hilbert#Physics)

